
An OSM firehose – Streaming the entire planet for real-time analysis - smit1678
https://developmentseed.org/blog/2015/09/28/whats-trending-osm/
======
codingdave
OSM = OpenStreetMap.

Pages like this are why the convention developed of always defining your
acronyms the first time they are used.

